# SWTOR Raidplaner - Plugin für Wordpress



## Sarin (23. September 2012)

*SWTOR Raidplaner - Plugin für Wordpress*

Hallo! 

Da es bis dato keinen gescheiten, integrierten Raidplaner für SWTOR und Wordpress gab haben wir von der SWTOR-Ü25-Casual-Gilde Veteres uns hin gesetzt und einen entwickelt. 

Unter WordPress › SWTOR Raider Plugin  WordPress Plugins ist er nun bei Worpress eingepflegt und kann runter geladen werden. Natürlich umsonst und für lau.  Bei Fragen, Anregungen oder Bugs am besten gleich bei ceo@veteres-unlimited.de melden.

Den Raidplaner gibt es übrigens unter Raidplaner | Veteres unlimited - SWTOR | T3-M4 | Raid | Gilde | deutsch in Action zu sehen.

LG


----------



## MourDog (26. September 2012)

*AW: SWTOR Raidplaner - Plugin für Wordpress*

Hey! Super Sache! Könntest du mal vll eben hier für "Dummies" erklären wie ich das Gerät zum laufen bekomme. Hab nur begrenzt Ahnung von solchen Sachen !

Danke und weiter so !


----------



## Sarin (12. November 2012)

*AW: SWTOR Raidplaner - Plugin für Wordpress*

Das meiste steht eigentlich auf der Wordpress-Seite. 

Prinzipiell: Wordpress installieren, Theme aktivieren, Plugin installieren, einschalten und [raidplaner] in eine Subseite packen.
Wie gesagt, die Einzelheiten gibts im Wordpress-Repository. Und wenn's Fragen gibt: ceo@veteres-unlimited.de


----------



## Sarin (4. April 2014)

*AW: SWTOR Raidplaner - Plugin für Wordpress*

Hallo zusammen!

Lange ist's her, aber das hat auch seinen Grund. Wir haben uns nach langem von SWTOR wegen mangelnder Qualität des Spiels abgewendet und sind jetzt in Elder Scrolls Online unterwegs. Ob das der Heilsbringer wird... abwarten.
Was das für das Plugin heißt muss man abwarten. Prinzipiell bin ich dafür das Plugin auf TESO zu erweitern, muß aber erst mal schauen ob TESO langfristig was bringt und was eigentlich an Raidplanung gebraucht wird.

Und noch ein Wort in privater Sache: Für TESO brauch ich einen neuen Rechner und würde mich freuen, wenn ihr diesen mal beurteilen würdet:
Prodigy MLuxx - ein Kraftzwerg auf Testosteron
Gerne im Forum, hier oder dort, oder per Email an ceo@veteres-unlimited.de


----------



## keinnick (4. April 2014)

*AW: SWTOR Raidplaner - Plugin für Wordpress*



Sarin schrieb:


> Und noch ein Wort in privater Sache: Für TESO brauch ich einen neuen Rechner und würde mich freuen, wenn ihr diesen mal beurteilen würdet:
> Prodigy MLuxx - ein Kraftzwerg auf Testosteron
> Gerne im Forum, hier oder dort, oder per Email an ceo@veteres-unlimited.de



 Mach am besten hier mal einen Thread auf: Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung

 Da erreichst Du mehr Leute und wirst mehr Feedback als im SWTOR-Unterforum erhalten.


----------

